# Big Brown



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

One of my favorite places to fish in the spring is now ice free so I decided to give it a try. There are a few large browns in the lake and that is what I was targeting. I fished for a while with not even a bite. I moved locations on the lake and with my third cast at the new spot I felt some light pressure on my line. I set the hook and I thought I had snagged the bottom. After a second the fish started moving and I knew it was big. The fish jumped 6 or 7 times, my dog saw it jumping and wanted to get it. Now I have a big fish and a lab trying to get it to deal with. I called Madison back and fought the fish to the net and was surprised to see a 25 inch female brown. The fish was really light in color. I was a cool looking brown a lot different looking then most browns you catch. I ended up catching 5 or 6 smaller browns and missed a nice 20+ incher at the bank.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

looks more like a cut than a brown. nice fish anyway you look at it.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

sweet! ain't it cool when as they jump, your heart jumps with them. Love those browns


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Your right it does look similar to a Cutt. But it is a Brown.

It is just really light in color. I caught two others that looked similar.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Cuts have orange fins, this brown doesn't :wink: 

Awesome fish!


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Probably a cutbrown. :wink:


Then I now hold the World Record for Cutbrown. :lol:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking brown! I have found that most browns in lakes I have caught are lighter in color. You sure know how to get em from there!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well....no matter what it is, it's a _fine_ look'in *trout !!*  .....Madison must have been just as excited as you Mallardpin, I'm surprised it didn't break your line...

Congrats... 8)


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Mallard: Awesome Brown! Did you catch it on the secret bait technique? Maybe pregnant?? Did you release her? No big if you didn't just wondering. Nice Job going to start callin ya King Of The Browns!


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW nice fish! Nice going.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice looking brown, MP. Looks like you're having a really good year so far. Good for you.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys it was a great fish.

Metal fish I caught it on a new secret bait. I was using my spinning rod. I should take the pontoon and try to catch a few with the 8 weight.

I tried to release her but after the long fight she would not go. I usually keep around 3 fish a year, and they are usually not the big fish that I catch. I would have been nice to let the big female go, but if you are going to fish sometimes there will be a few that don't make it.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice fish! It's better that you kept it if you knew it probably wouldn't make it. It doesn't do any good to practice catch and release if the fish dies after you let it go. Nice job.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

OOOh a new secret bait thats awesome i can tell it works!! :wink: 
Thats good you kept her then, true some don't make it. I usually keep a few fish every once in a while but only if i feel like cleaning and cooking them.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job and great fish there! Nice of you to post pics even though you were at your "secret" spot with your "secret" bait. You are going to be know as the big brown king, it doesn't matter if it is NYC or UT you seem to find them!


----------

